# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  FREE Crossbow Plans

## Allen72289

http://www.vintageprojects.com/arche...bow-plans.html

Pretty cool site, all free.

Downloadable PDF.

Any of you guys know of a more elastic string?

The Romans made a super sized crossbow called the ballista.

----------


## Kingfisher

neat

----------


## Allen72289

Yep.

They can take away our guns but they would have a hard time stopping us from building ballistas..

----------


## lucius

..

----------


## OddballAZ

> Yep.
> 
> They can take away our guns.



No. They can't.

----------


## Fields

shake and bake

----------


## Allen72289

> No. They can't.


Ah, all I'm saying in a time of crisis don't rely on cabela's or walmart to provide you a gun.

There are many machinist and engineers who how know how to produce weaponry.

It's not like the founding fathers had a cabela's to purchase weaponry, they made them!

----------

